# Post your Weekend Quests or Bonuses Here



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

With the help of the Mods maybe we can have this topic kept up at the top as a Sticky Thread. I'm curious to see what kind of quests and bonuses Uber is offering different drivers across the country.

The attached pics are New Orleans Quest and Bonuses for the College Football Championship Event culminating Monday Night!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> With the help of the Mods maybe we can have this topic kept up at the top as a Sticky Thread. I'm curious to see what kind of quests and bonuses Uber is offering different drivers across the country.
> 
> The attached pics are New Orleans Quest and Bonuses for the College Football Championship Event culminating Monday Night!


Make $3.50 extra !?!?

How much are Mc Nuggets now ?


----------



## Laf118 (Dec 14, 2019)

I’m in Dallas we haven’t had a quest in weeks now and the promotions were cut from $10 to $15 to $4 to $6 for the past two weeks. I expect they will stay this way. Hardly worth worrying about trying to earn them now.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

DC mini-quest:









Only a single CTB offered for the whole weekend:









No CTBs is preferable because it usually forebodes well for surge because drivers get spread out more and aren't as locked in for every single ping.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

DC; Monday, January 13th-Thursday, January 16th:


----------



## Uba.slave (Nov 25, 2019)

Is this good or not? I’am newby! :thumbdown:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SOLA-RAH said:


> DC; Monday, January 13th-Thursday, January 16th:
> View attachment 400205
> 
> View attachment 400207


Are they still giving a tiny bit more money each ride for the platinum level?


----------



## Uba.slave (Nov 25, 2019)

You tell me if I'am platinum, blue, red, pink, purple?

You tell me if I'am platinum, blue, red, pink, purple?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Every time I look for promotions I get the same exact thing:

No promotions available yet
Please check back later


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

January 17th-19th in DC:


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

SOLA-RAH said:


> January 17th-19th in DC:
> View attachment 402243
> 
> View attachment 402244


This does not exist in my market. I know Uber started advertising that this was a thing 4-6 months ago but this has never appeared here.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

January 24-26:


----------



## KCChiefsPB (May 2, 2017)

Phoenix here...


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Are they still giving a tiny bit more money each ride for the platinum level?


That fare premium idea never got out of the beta stage.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> That fare premium idea never got out of the beta stage.


I was diamond for 2 1/4s in Chicago then they started counting the ar and haven't been anything other than blue ever since...


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Very occasionally Lyft will do a 3 ride streak for 15 or 5 for $25. Those are worthwhile, but the above quests worth barely more than an extra dollar per ride sure don't move my needle!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

This has been my promotion screen for months.... Hell they offered me $15 on New year's... I felt insulted. No longer even bother expecting any....


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Here in the DMV . Diamond driver here


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Nothing for Uber, but lyft is offering a $90 guaranteed earnings for completing 15 trips this weekend. A whole $6 per trip guarantee. How generous, lol. If you are doing less than that anyway you've got real problems.


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Make $3.50 extra !?!?
> 
> How much are Mc Nuggets now ?


I dont get any bonus, quests and overtime I make it to a surge area it quits! &#128558;&#129320;&#128549;


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

In Reno we get $3 extra per ride in the Reno "core" which is just the downtown area, from I think 10pm to 4am Thursday through Saturday.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

We had a great one here. By the end of the week, when everyone caught on, you sat 2 hours waiting for a ride.
Thank god I was right in the middle and sat on my couch😂😂

Not the pay, too many drivers


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Tismi said:


> I dont get any bonus, quests and overtime I make it to a surge area it quits! &#128558;&#129320;&#128549;


I picked up my first surge in a long time, a whole $1.00 sticky that magically appeared over my car. Lasted 15 minutes, never went up. An hour later I finally got a ping. I cashed in that $1.00 and add to that I got a $1.00 tip on that ride. Cha Ching!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

For the first time in 20 months I have a promotion available from Uber. I just need to drive 70 miles to get where the rides need to start to be eligible for the promotion.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

OG ant said:


> View attachment 409834
> View attachment 409835


385 Trips in 14 days = 27.5 Tips per day
This is full time ant territory and that's a full time ant working more than they usually work. 
Holy smokes~~`~~~


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> 385 Trips in 14 days = 27.5 Tips per day
> This is full time ant territory and that's a full time ant working more than they usually work.
> Holy smokes~~`~~~


260 in 14 days, but yeah even at full time its unattainable!


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

DC, February 3rd-6th:


----------



## Nathan2302 (May 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Every time I look for promotions I get the same exact thing:
> 
> No promotions available yet
> Please check back later


Same here in California


----------

